# IPC changes



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Seems they changed a boat load of codes in the IPC now. 
I had to attend a continued education class for it yesterday for 3 hors and it took all 3 hours to go over them. It was mostly for designers and architecs, but all plumbers here in VA have to go. 

Some of the things I remember were:
All shut off valves now MUST be stamped with NSF on them
There are certain primers that are not code approved
All PVC fittings above a ceiling must be a certain type (Did not catch what they were and it seems those from Ferguson are not approved for this)
There is changes to the DFI unit chart (Waterless urinals are a .5)
Waterless urinals while IPC approved can still be denied by VA code
NEVER use air on plastic water lines for pressure testing (Will post this one)
There was a change to stall partitions in relation to urinals

And a boat load more. I need to get an updated code book now. I told the teacher that when I do commercial work an architec has a pre approved set of plumbing plans and I cant change them, but like I said, VA says all plumbers have to go. Pisser aint it??


----------



## CEO (Apr 2, 2009)

The "No Air Test" has always been the case per the pipe manufacturers.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I also remember we now by code can use whats referred to as a "Running" trap. In otherwords we can come off the say tub, drop down, turn a 90, and travel not more than 30" from centerline of the drain to center line of the trap

CEO, I never saw this per manufacturer note. Maybe I need to pay more attention!


----------



## CEO (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes the tub waste configuration is the same in the FPC, pure garbage. The No air test applys to drainage piping also. We have received a few letters from the manufacturers advising No air test.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

We need to air or water test waste. It must hold for 15 minutes.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

The no air test on plastic water lines has always been a manufacturers, plus IPC and UPC requirement because of the kinetic energy it stores. I attended the 2009 EDU-Code Week ICC put on earlier this year and there are a bunch of changes which makes you wonder how much dumber they will go with the code. It almost seems there is no limit.

Mark


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Is this now for the 09 code change??? You mention VA, has VA adopted the new code change? Anyone else adopting it yet? 



Bill said:


> Seems they changed a boat load of codes in the IPC now.
> I had to attend a continued education class for it yesterday for 3 hors and it took all 3 hours to go over them. It was mostly for designers and architecs, but all plumbers here in VA have to go.
> 
> Some of the things I remember were:
> ...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> The no air test on plastic water lines has always been a manufacturers, plus IPC and UPC requirement because of the kinetic energy it stores. I attended the 2009 EDU-Code Week ICC put on earlier this year and there are a bunch of changes which makes you wonder how much dumber they will go with the code. It almost seems there is no limit.
> 
> Mark


I once worked at a plant (maint. staff plumber) where a know it all lil nazi plant manager wanter air lines run in pvc. When told all the reasons he still insisted on doing it... My way or the highway....:whistling2:

Put it in writing bud we'll give you what you want.:laughing:

I can attest to the fact that the kinetic energy is substantial and it explodes with incredible violence...

Shards of plastic going though a cinder block wall is evidence...:blink:

For some reason somebody felt compelled to call OSHA.:thumbsup:
Maint records had a signed piece of paper...:whistling2:

There was a substantial fine and it was just another nail in the plant managers coffin...

I will say it is probably tough to be just over 60 and be looking for a job as a plant manager...:thumbup:

Not something I would be looking forward to doing....
Justice...


----------



## Pdesign (Mar 5, 2009)

I live and work in Va but we do a lot of work in NC. I have to read the NC code which is the IPC code but with NC amendments. There are a lot of changes this year. I have to be careful of the Grease section since there are a lot of dark bars. I have to design by the new code now since July is the dead line. GSA now wants 1.28 gpf for there toilets. They are finally trying to conserve water in the old buildings.


----------

